# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راديولوژي سراسري يا فيزيوتراپي پرديس؟

## kamy20200

سلام دوستان                                                                                                                                                             باتوجه به موقيعت من وپيش بيني هايي كه كردم من رادبولوژي سراسري روميتونم قبول شم ولي فيزيوتراپي رو ممكن نيست.شهريه ي پرديس فيزيوتراپي 94هم 8ميلون واسه يه سال بود بنظرتون مي ارزه برم فيزيوتراپي پرديس ولي نرم راديولوژي سراسري؟----يعني درآمدوكارفيزيوتراپي چطوره مي ارزه بنظرتون اين كارو بكنم؟؟"؟ خواهشا هركي اطلاع داره جواب بده خيلي ممنون ميشم

----------


## alibahadori

من چند تا از پست هاتو خوندم گفتی رتبم بین 7000 هزار تا 8000 هزار هست و درصد هاتو هم گذاشتی 

من دقیقا از امار گرفتن فیزیوتراپی پردیش اطلاع ندارم 
ولی اگه پردیس فیزیوتراپی قبول میشی با کله برو چون نسبت به رادیو لوژی سرتره 
پولشم چرا نتونی در بیاری ؟ یک جا کار میکنی ماهی 900- 1 میلیون در بیاری خرج دانشگاهتو در میاری 


ولی رشته خوبی میخونی  در امد خیلی خیلی خوبی هم داره در بعضی موارد از پزشک متخصص هم بیشتر ولی در بد ترین شرایط بالای 5 میلیون در امد داری اگه تا دکتری بخونی و به لیسانس اکتفا نکنی

اگه اطلاع از میزان قبولی های پردیس فیزیو تراپی داری اطلاع رسانی کن دوستان استفاده کنن

----------


## kamy20200

خب اگه طبق 94 باشه پارسال دانشگاه علوم پزشكي سنندج با رتبه 8719 وبا درصداي مشابه من ،دانشگاه علوم پزشكي رفسنجانبا 7619 وبندرعباس7865 راديولوژي رو پذيرش كرده  مثلا رفسنجان با درصداي ادبيات30عربي30ديني50زبان40ريا  ضي20زيست20فيزيك10شيمي20راديول  وژي برداشته البته اينا چنداز دهشو گفته ولي بازم درصداي من كه حداقل حداقلشو درنظرگرفتم ويقين دارم چنددرصدم بالاميره درصدام ايناس ادبيات28عربي42ديني51زبان 14رياضي21زيست29فيزيك7شيمي29س يعني ممكنه راديولوژي قبول نشم تو سراسري؟؟؟؟******* منم پرديسو نميدونم قبول ميشم يا نه وآمارش چطوره ولي بلاخره اگه تصميم گرفته بشه ميخوام بزنم شايد گرفت.اگه آزاد بودازبابت هزينه مشكل نداشتم چون بهزيستي هم 30-50درصد شهريه آزادمو ميداد ولي پبازم پرديسم يكاريش ميشه كرد به قول خودتون ماهي 1ميلوني بشه كاركرد اكيه

----------


## frog

ی سوال ربطی یه تایپیک شما نداره 
کلا بچه ها رادیو لوزی رشته خوبیه؟؟؟من خیلی راجبع پیزاپزشکی ها اطلاعاتی ندارم 
ی دوست داشتم پارسال رادیولوزی قبول شد میخام بدون خوبه یانه؟؟؟همچین میگفت من ی رادیولوزیستم جای سوال داره برام

----------


## alibahadori

> خب اگه طبق 94 باشه پارسال دانشگاه علوم پزشكي سنندج با رتبه 8719 وبا درصداي مشابه من ،دانشگاه علوم پزشكي رفسنجانبا 7619 وبندرعباس7865 راديولوژي رو پذيرش كرده  مثلا رفسنجان با درصداي ادبيات30عربي30ديني50زبان40ريا  ضي20زيست20فيزيك10شيمي20راديول  وژي برداشته البته اينا چنداز دهشو گفته ولي بازم درصداي من كه حداقل حداقلشو درنظرگرفتم ويقين دارم چنددرصدم بالاميره درصدام ايناس ادبيات28عربي42ديني51زبان 14رياضي21زيست29فيزيك7شيمي29س يعني ممكنه راديولوژي قبول نشم تو سراسري؟؟؟؟******* منم پرديسو نميدونم قبول ميشم يا نه وآمارش چطوره ولي بلاخره اگه تصميم گرفته بشه ميخوام بزنم شايد گرفت.اگه آزاد بودازبابت هزينه مشكل نداشتم چون بهزيستي هم 30-50درصد شهريه آزادمو ميداد ولي پبازم پرديسم يكاريش ميشه كرد به قول خودتون ماهي 1ميلوني بشه كاركرد اكيه


رادیو لوژی سراسری به احتمال زیاد قبولی 
من منظورم فیزیوتراپی بود چون خیلی ها علاقه دارن برن و فکر نکنم تا 3500 بیشتر حتی پردیس هم بگیره

----------


## alibahadori

> ی سوال ربطی یه تایپیک شما نداره 
> کلا بچه ها رادیو لوزی رشته خوبیه؟؟؟من خیلی راجبع پیزاپزشکی ها اطلاعاتی ندارم 
> ی دوست داشتم پارسال رادیولوزی قبول شد میخام بدون خوبه یانه؟؟؟همچین میگفت من ی رادیولوزیستم جای سوال داره برام


رشته خوبی هست و به نظرم میشه توش موفق شد 
علاقه میخواد

----------


## mahsa92

تو دفترچه پارسال هزينه يك سال رو زده (دو ترم) ٤ميليونو٥٠٠

قطعا فيزيو بهتره از نظر درامد و امنيت جاني حتي!

----------


## kamy20200

> تو دفترچه پارسال هزينه يك سال رو زده (دو ترم) ٤ميليونو٥٠٠  قطعا فيزيو بهتره از نظر درامد و امنيت جاني حتي!


  4/5ميليون هزينه پرديس پرستاري بود من همين الان دوباره بررسي كردم7ميليون و800هزارنوشته واسه فيزيوتراپي پرديس

----------


## Amin_47

> سلام دوستان                                                                                                                                                             باتوجه به موقيعت من وپيش بيني هايي كه كردم من رادبولوژي سراسري روميتونم قبول شم ولي فيزيوتراپي رو ممكن نيست.شهريه ي پرديس فيزيوتراپي 94هم 8ميلون واسه يه سال بود بنظرتون مي ارزه برم فيزيوتراپي پرديس ولي نرم راديولوژي سراسري؟----يعني درآمدوكارفيزيوتراپي چطوره مي ارزه بنظرتون اين كارو بكنم؟؟"؟ خواهشا هركي اطلاع داره جواب بده خيلي ممنون ميشم


دوست عزیز فیزیوتراپی پردیس شهید بهشتی که فقط 1نفر از منطقه2 برمیداره و پارسالم رتبه اون شخص 3500 بود. پردیس بابل هم که ظرفیت بیشتری داره آخرین رتبه قبولیش پارسال حدود 5300 بود. پس احتمالش یذره کمه که بتونید توش قبول شید. ولی یه پیشنهاد دوستانه: به جای اینکه اینقدر به رشته رادیولوژی که آینده زیاد شفافی نداره فکر کنید  یکم به رشته های توانبخشی مثل ((کاردرمانی)) فکر کنید. باور کنید این رشته کاردرمانی خیلی رشته آینده داریه! یکی از دوستان من پارسال لیسانس کاردرمانی رو گرفت  و الان هم داره ارشدش رو میخونه هم هر روز میره کلینیک 4ساعت کار میکنه ماهیانه بهش 4تومن میدن!        ((دوستان لطفا فریب اسم و کلاس بعضی رشته هارو نخورید و با چشم باز انتخاب رشته کنید تا آینده تون رو از روی بی آگاهی نابود نکنید!))

----------


## kamy20200

> دوست عزیز فیزیوتراپی پردیس شهید بهشتی که فقط 1نفر از منطقه2 برمیداره و پارسالم رتبه اون شخص 3500 بود. پردیس بابل هم که ظرفیت بیشتری داره آخرین رتبه قبولیش پارسال حدود 5300 بود. پس احتمالش یذره کمه که بتونید توش قبول شید. ولی یه پیشنهاد دوستانه: به جای اینکه اینقدر به رشته رادیولوژی که آینده زیاد شفافی نداره فکر کنید  یکم به رشته های توانبخشی مثل ((کاردرمانی)) فکر کنید. باور کنید این رشته کاردرمانی خیلی رشته آینده داریه! یکی از دوستان من پارسال لیسانس کاردرمانی رو گرفت  و الان هم داره ارشدش رو میخونه هم هر روز میره کلینیک 4ساعت کار میکنه ماهیانه بهش 4تومن میدن!        ((دوستان لطفا فریب اسم و کلاس بعضی رشته هارو نخورید و با چشم باز انتخاب رشته کنید تا آینده تون رو از روی بی آگاهی نابود نکنید!))


  ولا خودمم شك دارم قبول شم فيزيو پرديسو ولي بازم ميزنم شايد گرفت.يعني اين كاردرماني بهتره از راديولوژي واقعا؟؟/

----------


## Amin_47

> ولا خودمم شك دارم قبول شم فيزيو پرديسو ولي بازم ميزنم شايد گرفت.يعني اين كاردرماني بهتره از راديولوژي واقعا؟؟/


شک نکنید که رشته های توانبخشی که سردسته شون فیزیوتراپیه و بعد اون کادرمانی نایب مقامه  خیلی آینده دارتر از رشته های پیراپزشکی مثل رادیولوژی و هوشبرین و هم محیط کار خیلی تمیزتر و سالمتری دارن. البته اگه شما خودتون دقیق در موردش تحقیق کنید و با چند نفر که در این رشته کار کردن حرف بزنید به این نتیجه میرسید.

----------

